# Breeding oscars!!



## abyss (Oct 15, 2008)

I have a male and female red tiger pair they are about 12mths old and are digging nests all the time they both mouth each other and lock but there not breeding. There in a 4x2x2ft tank and ph of 7 temp of 27c any hints?


----------



## FrozenMonkey (Oct 6, 2008)

Have a flat rock for them to lay on? I believe that is their fav place to lay the eggs.


----------



## abyss (Oct 15, 2008)

Done that but the little buggers still won't lay!


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

You can always give them the royal treatment. Leave the female in the tank, remove the male to a decent sized tank. Then over the next two weeks do 10% water changes on both tanks feeding both of them with high quality live food. Then reintroduce the male and some crayfish for them both to dine on... You'll have eggs shortly after that.

Temps should be around 82-83
water needs to be perfectly clean
no other tank mates
and good quality food


----------



## abyss (Oct 15, 2008)

Just seperated them and as like normal their both sulking done 10% water change and will feed them both once their over their stressful move :lol: fingers crossed opcorn:


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Cool! Get some crayfish and some earthworms!! fun stuff! (I'm secretely living vicariously through you, I haven't had time to do this with the pair I have)

Mine spawned after about a week of being together, but the temps were too low to let it ride, that and U didn't have to time or room for a billion fry LOL


----------



## abyss (Oct 15, 2008)

Well the male had the sulks so bad that he floated on his side and went pale, and just plain refused to eat! I had to put him back with her. As it was it took him 2hrs to get over it and the female lay next to him the whole till he came round, but now their happy again and eating, what mad man says fish don't have feelings.Their digging again and mouthing each other so if this doesn't work I will just have to keep letting them stay love struck fish with no dependents!! :lol: opcorn:


----------



## Blu-ray (Apr 28, 2008)

I would raise the temp to 28-29c.

PS: yep oscar pairs have some strong feelings toward each other.


----------



## abyss (Oct 15, 2008)

just double checked the temp and yes thats what it's on, im thinking these guys want gold plated fish to eat. :wink:


----------



## Blu-ray (Apr 28, 2008)

when my oscars paired off they were digging and cleaning for 6 months! then finally spawned, then again months of digging and cleaning till the warm seasons and again spawned.
you have to be patient :wink:


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Typically the royal treatment works like a charm. I guess the females I've had in the past (and present) are just sluts :lol:


----------



## abyss (Oct 15, 2008)

Well their getting the top of the range food, crystal clear water perfect temp and ph, I'm talking to them nicely saying loving words to them and pretty much anything else the little buggers want. :lol:


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Are you attempting to adjust the ph so it's perfect?


----------



## abyss (Oct 15, 2008)

What would you suggest? It's sitting at 6.8


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

My suggestion would be not to mess with the ph nomatter what it is. Any change in ph up or down will stress them into not breeding. The best thing to do is just leave it alone! Consistency is key.


----------



## heylady (Oct 14, 2004)

Put on a Barry White cd.... :wink:


----------



## willny1 (Nov 17, 2008)

I just started my first fish tank. A 55 gallon with Africans. I get a kick out of hearing you guys talk about your Oscars. I had no idea they where such prima donnas :lol:


----------



## abyss (Oct 15, 2008)

I wouldn't say prima donnas but it realy give me the craps when I can get sailfin pleco's to breed, africans discus and so on but not these bloodly things. :x


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

abyss said:


> I wouldn't say prima donnas but it realy give me the craps when I can get sailfin pleco's to breed, africans discus and so on but not these bloodly things. :x


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

It's funny because oscars were the second cichlid I bred. Convicts being the first when I was eleven. Oscars when I was 17-18...


----------



## abyss (Oct 15, 2008)

maybe i should move them next to my fronie tank they might learn a thing or too they never stop doing the nasty. :lol: :lol:


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Cichlids are like the rabbits of water...


----------

